# Adam can't trade fair!



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

So i made a trade with adam for some cigars (some of my pipe baccy for some cigars he had) and he "noticed" i was new to smoking pipes, so he bombed me with more friggin tobacco than i sent him in the first place.. on top of the cigars!

heres the pipe carnage all laid out... (only cleared off flat thing i had that could fit it was my bench so dont mind the random heavy things around the tobaccy XD






The damage:
left to right ish:
Peterson University Flake
Orlik Golden Sliced
Escudo
Esoterica Stonehaven
Germains brown flake
tambolaka
S&G squadron Leader
Rattray's Black Mallory
Dunhill Nightcap
Peterson Sherlock Holmes
Dunhill Std Mixture Mellow
Mac Baren Roll Cake (smells tasty :O)
Stokkebye Cube Cut
GL Pease Robusto
And a full pouch of B27 that i put with the B27 i already had (only one ive tried of the lot, not pictured) in a can

I had the orlik and it was quite good, i dont like oranges/citrus at all and i actually liked it. Nightcap now!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow, that's a guy you want to keep trading with! Nice stash.

I find it funny that no matter how tambo is prepared, it either ends up looking like dirt or feces.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

karatekyle said:


> Wow, that's a guy you want to keep trading with! Nice stash.
> 
> I find it funny that no matter how tambo is prepared, it either ends up looking like dirt or feces.


it does look like poo smeared in dirt P:


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

That's a pretty crazy bomb! Enjoy all of that. It's kinda odd that the first thing I noticed was the kettlebell. I hate those things, but I love them at the same time.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Wicked bomb! Those are all top shelf tobaccos! I'm sure you'll find more than a few new favorites in that selection.

@ Geoff,

Not at all, it's the first thing that caught my eye as well. Kettlebells, FTW!


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

You were probably asking for it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Puff is like the Star Trek episode where the crew members were all the evil twin versions of themselves.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

WTG Guys

LONG LIVE THE PUFF-BOTL.......:rockon:


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

awesome stuff, Yay "stoney"


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sweet! :tu


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Holy Jeesus! That's a hell of a trade!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I love KettleBells, i used to train with them a lot when i was fighting in MMA (best highschool job ever... <.<) and im just started to use them again now after bulking up for a while since i got to college (im a lot stronger but also tubby now hahaha )


but yes.. this is a good picture of my life.. working out and smoking tobacco!

I had nightcap last night, it was pretty tasty


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice one, err 14 or so.

FYI, I have the same bench and the older version of the weights. No kettle bells though. I used to have the Ironmaster dumbells, but a former roommate stole them.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice bomb, some great blends in there!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, very nice haul! tambolaka is it? That stuff just looks wrong big time lol.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

A little late but I suppose I should drop in and say enjoy them all. And it's your fault by the way. Yer the one that brought up "Puff Math" in the first place, lol. And yeah, I got a little carried away. My bad. :wink:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Adam said:


> A little late but I suppose I should drop in and say enjoy them all. And it's your fault by the way. Yer the one that brought up "Puff Math" in the first place, lol. And yeah, I got a little carried away. My bad. :wink:


I've been battling a combination of allergies and some horrible throat thing that when it healed turned into a crazy post-nasal drip shenanigans and so i cant smell anything... finally getting better the last few days though.. then im house sitting my parents place and its gonna be awesome.. gonna try a new tobacco every day while im there thanks to you 

how ya likin the purple cow anyway?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Puff is like the Star Trek episode where the crew members were all the evil twin versions of themselves.


Yep, I agree whole heartedly! LOL.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Adam said:


> A little late but I suppose I should drop in and say enjoy them all. And it's your fault by the way. Yer the one that brought up "Puff Math" in the first place, lol. And yeah, I got a little carried away. My bad. :wink:


Puff math huh? How exactly does that work? From what I have seen during my short existence on this forum, it seems like the following:

X + Y = Z

X = Goods initially received (could be anything from pipe tobacco, cigar, pipe, cleaners, tools, etc.)
Y = Goods initial sender expects to receive

Z = Who cares, BLOW UP THEIR MAILBOX!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Paul,

Hope you don't mind me moving this to the new Pipe Bombs area. I think it makes a great introductory addition!


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Zogg said:


> I've been battling a combination of allergies and some horrible throat thing that when it healed turned into a crazy post-nasal drip shenanigans and so i cant smell anything... finally getting better the last few days though.. then im house sitting my parents place and its gonna be awesome.. gonna try a new tobacco every day while im there thanks to you
> 
> how ya likin the purple cow anyway?


Ugh. That sounds like some nasty un-fun-ness. Glad to hear you're coming around. And the Purple Cow is pretty tasty. A nice hint of something extra that throws that cigar hint in there. Probably gunna have to add it to the queue.


----------

